# appetite supressant?



## .nicole. (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay so since i've been working a sit down job now 40 hours a week, when i'm bored i snack... and they generally consist of chips/crackers/granola bars... and i always have a soda open because for whatever reason if i drink to water to much during the day i get a stomach ache i'll normally have a glass in the morning while i'm getting all my makeup and hair done and then one with dinner...

my lunch normally will consist of whatever i have leftover from the night before dinner... i'm trying to get better about fast food, i looked at how much is actually in the ultimate cheeseburger from jack in the box, ya its disgusting!! i'm never eating one of those again lol...

but what i'm wondering is what can i do to help suppress my snacking lol... its hard to say well just keep yourself busy, i work 40 hours and 20 hours of that is downtime, but i still have to be here and it normally consists of me surfing the net because i have nothing else to do be doing at the time...

also since march i've gained like 20 pounds, which i blame on moving out of my parents house and no longer having that nagging "don't eat a snack we're about to have dinner" lol
any suggestions for home and work? i know for home i just need to stop buying all the chips and what not its just so hard cuz its quick and easy to just grab it


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

eat foods that keep you fuller longer.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 16, 2006)

I usually go to GNC and tell them my situation and they usually have stuff that helps, Its been awhile so I dont remember what I bought last time but I know I lost like 10 lbs.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

GNC is the devil. :/

If you want a supplement, check out max muscle.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_eat foods that keep you fuller longer._

 

sad part is i'm not even hungry half the time i'm snacking at work... i just snack on stuff because theres nothing else for me to do...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

ahhhhhhh
I chew ice...Sonic Ice specifically, since it's basically already crushed and just dissapates when I put it in my mouth.


----------



## Janice (Jun 16, 2006)

There's a product called Viva that has really helped me and a few of my friends who work in fields that are snack prone (office & restaurant). I know they pick it up at their local Wal Mart because they said they can't find it anywhere else, and that was the only place I was able to find it myself for a competitive price. I hate Wal Mart so I found some to order online but it was more expensive. Also check into Hoodia, I know you can buy that one @ GNC.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 16, 2006)

What about really, really low cal things like sugar free hard candies, mints, etc?  Or concentrate on drinking lots of water...?


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

I take Optidrene, which seems to be a YMMV supplement. Some people report vicious headaches when taking it, but for me it's been pretty good. It doesn't suppress my appetite, just cuts the cravings for refined carbs and sugary food. 

Along with my new excercise routine (half hour+ in the pool each day, walking around the park), I'm dropping a gentle amount of weight and re-training myself to stop craving junky quick food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also eat boiled eggs when I'm hungry - I got hooked on a brand of organic free-range eggs that taste unbelievably good, so they're my regular snacking item.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 17, 2006)

I recommend trying more traditional methods first. You should see the lunch I pack when I work in my office - it's huge! It's full of little things to snack on because I am snacking all day, and I am not overweight. 

I snack on things like raisins and a small handful of almonds, celery sticks, peeled and sliced oranges, low-fat cheese and crackers, fat-free plain yogurt with a bit of honey and of course, lots of water and a healthy, protein filled lunch (lots of canned tuna!).

You really need to make it a priority. Most people think they will just not bring food to the office, therefore they won't eat it. But in offices, and all offices are the same, someone is always doing a fast food run, someone always has sweets and donughts, there is always a work luncheon... Be prepared!! Plan in advance and pack enough food. You should be constantly snacking on small amounts of food - it's the the type of food you are snacking on that needs to be changed. A healthy, filling lunch is key as well.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 18, 2006)

i like to keep fruit, lean deli-sliced meats, low-fat crackers, and string cheese for when the snack cravings hit- protein and dense fiber fill you up, and are better for you- plus you don't have the energy crash later on.

oh, and make sure you're eating a good breakfast before work!! that will help too!!


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_oh, and make sure you're eating a good breakfast before work!! that will help too!!_

 
I agree! I've started eating at least a couple of pieces of wholegrain toast with marmalade and a boiled egg for breakfast every day (usually around 6 AM), and it's made a huge difference to my eating habits. I don't really feel hungry-hungry until about one in the afternoon.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 18, 2006)

Believe me when I say I know where you're coming from! I had the same problem. I would eat throughout the day b/c I was bored! Now, I still do that only I eat good stuff.

Raisins
Almonds
Peanut Butter w/ Pretzels
Dried Plums (aka Prunes) the cherry essence ones are AMAZING!!
Plain Yogurt and Granola
Fat free milk w/ Grape Nuts Trail Mix Crunch
Multi-Grain cookies (the new ones from Chips Ahoy)
carrot & celery sticks
Lays Baked chips
low sodium wheat thins or triscuits
fruits! apples, peaches, pineapple...etc. fruit really fills you up. I eat a large Red Delicious apple and I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 18, 2006)

If you're mildly hungry, just drinking a glass of water or juice will probably be enough to last you a few hours.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gum, mints, sugar free candy.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

coffee.


----------



## deveraux (Jun 18, 2006)

Choose a healthier snack choice of fruits and veggies instead of chips/crackers/granola bars which are high in calories and aren't really all that good for you... You don't need an appetite supressant, you just need to eat healthier.


----------



## ninabruja (Jun 18, 2006)

snacking is ok, just watch your portions. if you have to, even set aside some chips or whatever in a zip lock bag so you only eat that little bit and not half of the bag. especially if you aren't hungry anyway you shouldn't overindulge.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I agree! I've started eating at least a couple of pieces of wholegrain toast with marmalade and a boiled egg for breakfast every day (usually around 6 AM), and it's made a huge difference to my eating habits. I don't really feel hungry-hungry until about one in the afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to agree with everyone who has mentioned breakfast. I hated/hate breakfast but I do it because it curbs my appetite and I'm just in a better mood the rest of the day. Only other tip is snack proactively... make sure if you are going to snack you came prepared with something healthier than the snack machine. Also, maybe try something complicated... to eat so it keeps your hands busy...


----------



## Tyester (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I recommend trying more traditional methods first. You should see the lunch I pack when I work in my office - it's huge! It's full of little things to snack on because I am snacking all day, and I am not overweight. 

I snack on things like raisins and a small handful of almonds, celery sticks, peeled and sliced oranges, low-fat cheese and crackers, fat-free plain yogurt with a bit of honey and of course, lots of water and a healthy, protein filled lunch (lots of canned tuna!).

You really need to make it a priority. Most people think they will just not bring food to the office, therefore they won't eat it. But in offices, and all offices are the same, someone is always doing a fast food run, someone always has sweets and donughts, there is always a work luncheon... Be prepared!! Plan in advance and pack enough food. You should be constantly snacking on small amounts of food - it's the the type of food you are snacking on that needs to be changed. A healthy, filling lunch is key as well.




_

 
+1

Food and the body's cardiovascular system are the best wieght/fat loss methods, period.

Taking supplements and stuff like that only accounts for a little bit. Without proper nutrition and excercise, it's a serious waste of time, money and possibly your health.

*edit- oh yea, GNC is the damn devil, and pretty much any walk-in vitamen retail place, UNLESS they match internet prices.


----------



## pucci (Jun 20, 2006)

You should really try to increase your water, 2 glasses a day is not enough. You are probably really dehydrated! Have you tried herbal teas?


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

  Janice: Also check into Hoodia, I know you can buy that one @ GNC.  
 
I would really say _not_ to try that.  I don't trust diet pills- they might help for a little while, but many people will just gain the weight right back if they stop taking them.  You need to get your body in shape the right way (healthy diet, exercise, enough water, sleep, etc.) for the best results, imo.

I alos read somewhere that many products with hoodia will not work.  They said that almost all of the products could not have nearly near the amount of hoodia in them that they claim.  That was b/c there is not enough hoodia growing in the world to produce all of the products that are out there.  Here is an article that I found which talks about that: http://www.newstarget.com/019415.html

You should really try to cut out the fast food- it will leave you with less energy, and will not truly fill you up.  You could eat a big meal, but still want to eat more just a little bit after.

You need to eat things like complex carbs (whole wheat, etc.) vegetables, food w/ a lot of fiber, and drink h2o.  By doing thisyou will digest the food slower, so you will not feel like you need to eat as much.

I would recommend finding a good nutritionist.  They can help develop a flexible meal plan, just for your issues.  They will also tell you what is good to eat when- such as what you should have for breakfast to give you the most long-lasting energy, and so on.

Also, I agree with wattage's post too, that was good advice.


----------



## pucci (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I take Optidrene, which seems to be a YMMV supplement. Some people report vicious headaches when taking it, but for me it's been pretty good. It doesn't suppress my appetite, just cuts the cravings for refined carbs and sugary food. 

Along with my new excercise routine (half hour+ in the pool each day, walking around the park), I'm dropping a gentle amount of weight and re-training myself to stop craving junky quick food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also eat boiled eggs when I'm hungry - I got hooked on a brand of organic free-range eggs that taste unbelievably good, so they're my regular snacking item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you had any results with optidrene yet?


----------

